
Bike-sharing boom in Japan a prelude to online payment war? - raleighm
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Trends/Bike-sharing-boom-in-Japan-a-prelude-to-online-payment-war
======
ricardobeat
“Currently 120 bikes are available”

How is this a 'boom'? The mentioned events in China saw _millions_ of bikes
deployed:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/evgenytchebotarev/2017/12/16/wi...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/evgenytchebotarev/2017/12/16/with-
hundreds-of-millions-of-dollars-burned-the-dockless-bike-sharing-market-is-
imploding/amp/)

~~~
kerkeslager
This article basically looks like marketing for Mercari.

------
thisisit
I thought it was the online payment like WeChat and Alipay which enabled bike
sharing in China, not the other way around.

------
sunstone
It's well known that Japan has very little petty crime but bikes (and
umbrellas) are something that is very commonly "borrowed". :p It's hard to
compete with free.

